# Petrus de Witte



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2007)

Petrus (Peter) de Witte (1622 - 1669) was a _Nadere Reformatie_ divine. He wrote _Catechizatie over den Heidelberghschen Catechismus der gereformeerde christelicke religie_ (_Catechization on the Heidelberg Catechism_), which was commended by Jacobus Koelman in _The Duties of Parents_. He was a minister of the Voetian school (de Witte's commentary on the Catechism is said to have been more influential than that of Gisbertus Voetius, cf. Jonathan N. Gerstner, _The Thousand Generation Covenant: Dutch Reformed Covenant Theology and Group Identity in Colonial South Africa, 1652 - 1814_, p. 124).


----------

